# What one movie have you seen but will see again and again?



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2015)

For me "The sound of Music" with Julie Andrews.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 17, 2015)

Moonstruck with Cher


----------



## Falcon (Jul 17, 2015)

The Day the Earth Stood Still. (The original)  and
The Night of the Fox.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2015)

I think it has to be 7 brides for 7 brothers...I love musicals generally and can watch them over and over but the dance scenes in 7Bf7B were just out of this world and I honestly don't think in my whole life I've ever heard such a beautiful singing voice as when Jane Powell sang Wonderful, wonderful day (sometimes I just put the DVD on just to listen to her sing..... and I suspect I've watched that film more than any other...

Jane ..


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 17, 2015)

Terms of Endearment


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2015)

Dirty Dancing...  The Bird Cage...... National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.....  A Christmas Carol with George C Scott..


----------



## Glinda (Jul 17, 2015)

Dr. Zhivago.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2015)

Pretty woman


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2015)

Another movie I have Watched more that once was "golden Pond".


----------



## Cookie (Jul 17, 2015)

A Shot in the Dark - Peter Sellers and Elke Somers - still find it hilarious


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2015)

City Slickers,   Sleepless in Seattle,  When Harry Met Sally


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 17, 2015)

Rainman


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2015)

That reminds me of The Party Cookie, I've seen that more than once, silly but funny.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 17, 2015)

At this point, possibly none of them. I saw "Gunga Din" as a boy, and I must have watched it a dozen times by now. Politically incorrect now, but I still like it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2015)

Airplane


----------



## Cookie (Jul 17, 2015)

The Party is really a scream.  Remember the 'Birdie birdie num num".


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 17, 2015)

Funny movies:  The Jerk, Steve Martin, Blazing Saddles, Mel Brooks....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes I do!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2015)

Planes, Trains and Automobiles


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yes I do!



Thanks for the clip, SeaBreeze. It still made me giggle.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 17, 2015)

One that I always enjoy is Zulu. I quite enjoy The Great Escape too.
If they are on TV I usually record them and watch them some time when I am alone.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 17, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Funny movies:  The Jerk, Steve Martin, Blazing Saddles, Mel Brooks....



Mel Brooks. Yes. Mel brooks. What an outragiously funny man.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 17, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> One that I always enjoy is Zulu. I quite enjoy The Great Escape too.
> If they are on TV I usually record them and watch them some time when I am alone.



Zulu. I've read a lot about Rorke's Drift. "Zulu" takes some huge liberties with it. It certainly does "Hookie" a huge injustice.
The real Sgt hook was a genuine hero, but anything but a raging drunk. None the less, in spite of the silly idea of men fighting for their lives taking time out to have a sing off, the idea works. The singing and chanting along with the documentary like reading of the narrator, all add up to an over all celebration of the physical courage of both sides. I always loved "Men of Harlech" anyway. Another, now politically incorrect, but great movie.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes, Underock. I love it as a movie. I've also seen Zulu Dawn but that doesn't grab me as much.

 I guess there are other old movies that appeal for much the same reason - Friendly Persuasion, High Noon, The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance, Gallipoli, and The Man Who Would be King. They're all ripping yarns.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 18, 2015)

I'll have to look for The Man Who Would Be King. I remember seeing some of it years ago on TV and enjoying it, but never saw the whole movie. My number one favorite movie is Paths of Glory, with Kirk Douglas.
For me, its far more than a war movie. It really displays the cruelty of chance and the heartlessness and injustice that have to be faced in this world.The characters are all people who we meet in life every day. When I was working, we had a "Paths" name for several people in the office. The final scene, where the German girl's song touches the jeering soldiers before they go back in the line makes me cry every time. Its an old German song, "The True Hussar" that my wife used to play. She always referred to it as "my crying song".


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

There are just too many so I'll name a few.
Shawshank Redemption
To Kill a Mockingbird
The Secret Life of Bees
Pretty Woman
Dirty Dancing
....and many more


----------



## oldman (Jul 18, 2015)

"Shawshank Redemption", "The Green Mile", "Good Fellas" and "Home Alone" parts 1 and 2 only.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes, Green Mile as well.
Forrest Gump
As Good as it Gets
Apollo 13


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 18, 2015)

Home Alone.....loved it, some really great movies mentioned here, as Annie said, too many to list them all.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 18, 2015)

The King's Speech


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 18, 2015)

Airplane!!!   So many great lines, you can't catch all of them with one view...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2015)

Okay, time for the weird guy ...

A Clockwork Orange
The Godfather (Part 1 - Part 2 is okay but Part 3 is terrible))
Good Fellas
Bruce Lee / Chuck Norris / Steven Seagal movies - even the bad ones. I grew up watching them. 
Wizard of Oz
March of the Wooden Soldiers
Anything with Bogey


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 18, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Okay, time for the weird guy ...
> 
> A Clockwork Orange
> The Godfather (Part 1 - Part 2 is okay but Part 3 is terrible))
> ...



Not so weird. Oz and Wooden Soldiers were both long standing traditions with us. "Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain". A profound line of dialogue if I ever heard one. Always loved the mouse in the blimp in "Soldiers".


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2015)

Heh, heh - "traditions" - every Thanksgiving growing up the local NBC TV station would run MOTWS and then The Parade (Macy's - is there any other?). We'd pig out in the living room on candy, nuts and fruit and recite all the lines while Mom battled with the turkey in the kitchen.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 18, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Airplane!!!   So many great lines, you can't catch all of them with one view...



Agree. That was a good one. Forgot most of it. I remember there was a very funny cockpit scene.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 18, 2015)

Goodfellas... DeNerio....


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 18, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Okay, time for the weird guy ...
> 
> A Clockwork Orange
> The Godfather (Part 1 - Part 2 is okay but Part 3 is terrible))
> ...



You like Oz, have you seen Tin Man? Kind of a new take on the old movie.

I have such a large collection of favorites, it would be hard to name just one. Avatar would be right up there though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 18, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> You like Oz, have you seen Tin Man? Kind of a new take on the old movie.



In addition to being weird I'm very stubborn - I don't like many new versions of the classics. I find they lack originality in addition to often being insulting to the original.

I tried watching Tin Man but it was just too ... something. :cower:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 18, 2015)

One I've seen many times is _A Star is Born,_ with Janet Gaynor and Fredric March.  The two remakes were awful. 

What do you think about the remake of _The Postman Always Rings Twice_ (Jessica Lange and Jack Nicholson, 1981) ?
[Original, Lana Turner and John Garfield, 1946])


----------



## oldman (Jul 19, 2015)

I liked the original movie, "Hairspray" with Devine, Sonny Bono and Deborah Harry. Remember this outstanding song on the original soundtrack?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2015)

For me, it's not the holidays if I don't watch Home Alone every year at Christmas, and for Thanksgiving, it's Trains, Planes and Automobiles  .... every single year.   
... if I forget when it's on, one of my kids will call and remind me...
Other movie I've seen way too many times is Sleepless in Seattle. I know all the words.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 19, 2015)

And for Halloween its the Rocky Horror Picture Show!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2015)

I have quite a few favorites:

Young Frankenstein
Arsenic and Old Lace
Grease
Dirty Dancing
Laura
Magnificent Obsession


----------

